# What should one expect to pay for Schutzhund Clubs



## Smith3 (May 12, 2008)

I guess average yearly dues/fees/ect?

Just trying to gauge when I go a looking.


----------



## The Stig (Oct 11, 2007)

Hi Smith3,

This pertains to my local SchH club which is in Ramona, north of San Diego.

There is a $150 initiation fee, and annual dues of $125 for a single dog, that is pro-rated. 

I will go look it up to make sure I haven't made any mistakes.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

The club I go to, which is fairly new is about the same as the stig. Because this club http://www.schhmi.com/ is affliliated with GSDCA-WDA, we are encouraged to be a member, which is about $60+ per year, and includes great newsletters. http://www.gsdca-wda.org


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

Most clubs in this area tend to run between $250 and $500 per year. At these clubs, typically all equipment including sleeves, etc.. is provided, and of course liability insurance for the club. 

A couple are much more than that, as the TD/main helper gets paid. Regular training at those clubs can easily run a couple hundred a month.


----------



## lars0997 (Oct 9, 2004)

*Re: What should one expect to pay for Schutzhund C*

It is very difficult to compare a club's dues without understanding the club's budget.

One club may have low dues, but have additional helper, equipment, facility, USA dues, etc. If the club hosts a seminar, you may have to pay.

Other clubs are all inclusive, they can include seminars for the members, member USA dues, helper education, facility (if in the northern climates - an indoor facility), etc. I find it more important to understand what the club spends its money on (does it prioritize fancy equipment or eduction?) when evaluating a new club.


----------



## jesusica (Jan 13, 2006)

*Re: What should one expect to pay for Schutzhund C*

Don't choose a club based on cost...


----------



## Smith3 (May 12, 2008)

*Re: What should one expect to pay for Schutzhund C*



> Originally Posted By: jesusicaDon't choose a club based on cost...


Would never do!

I just wanted to see what everyone else was "ranging" - I was expecting $2000+!

Much nicer to see others paying $200-500. I'll look into what all it "includes"

Thanks for the input everyone.


----------



## DinoBlue (Apr 11, 2007)

*Re: What should one expect to pay for Schutzhund C*

I pay $250 per year in club dues and another $70 for my DVG membership (which is required since we are a DVG club). I am also a SchH USA member, which I think is another $50 per year, but that's it. No additional monies required for training.


----------



## laukaouda (Jun 26, 2002)

*Re: What should one expect to pay for Schutzhund C*

This got me to thinking of the average cost of owning a dog $8 - $10k over a lifetime vs a Schutzhund (or any other sport) dog. It is not cheap. 
Between purchase cost, raw diet, vet bills, supplements, toys, leashes, club, SchH gear, stupid human gear, trial costs and literature, gas spent going to club, hunting for pristine tracking, seminars, and trials......YIKES!
The investment is immense and the payoff plentiful. Only 29 hours until I see my dog, only 38 hours until I get to track my dog, only 46 until I get to check out new clubs in Seattle for my dog. But whose counting?


----------



## W.Oliver (Aug 26, 2007)

*Re: What should one expect to pay for Schutzhund C*



> Originally Posted By: laukaoudaThis got me to thinking of the average cost of owning a dog $8 - $10k over a lifetime vs a Schutzhund (or any other sport) dog. It is not cheap.
> Between purchase cost, raw diet, vet bills, supplements, toys, leashes, club, SchH gear, stupid human gear, trial costs and literature, gas spent going to club, hunting for pristine tracking, seminars, and trials......YIKES!
> The investment is immense and the payoff plentiful. Only 29 hours until I see my dog, only 38 hours until I get to track my dog, only 46 until I get to check out new clubs in Seattle for my dog. But whose counting?


Seattle clubs totally stink...Michigan clubs are where it is at!!!! P.S. Miss you, and hope all is well.


----------



## GSD2727 (Apr 22, 2002)

*Re: What should one expect to pay for Schutzhund C*

We pay $100 per year for club dues. Thats it. No other fees. Then of course I pay $60 per year to be a USA member also.


----------



## CainGSD (Nov 15, 2003)

*Re: What should one expect to pay for Schutzhund C*

I belong to two SchH clubs.

First one is DVG and close to home. Yearly club dues are $50.00 plus DVG annual membership. There are also quarterly training fees. Puppies up to an intermediate sleeve are $45 per quarter. Dogs at intermediate and above sleeves are $90.00 per quarter. So for Cain I pay $410.00 plus DVG annual dues.

Second club is USA and approximately 1 hr and 10 min each way. Quarterly dues are $65.00 plus $20.00 each time I train as well as anuual USA membership. This club costs me $260.00 plus USA annual dues, I train at least once per week with this club and twice a week when close to trial time, plus gas for 100 mile round trip. I can't bring myself to total this up







.


----------



## laukaouda (Jun 26, 2002)

*Re: What should one expect to pay for Schutzhund C*

I have these leggings/pants and hoodies that are Prana. Very nice, expensive rock climbing/yoga gear. I brought them pre Phantom and Schutzhund days when I lived in Boulder, CO. I still wear them now (with puppy bite holes) to train in and go to Target for play clothes.

Pre Schutzhund Prana outfit: $ 150 - 200
Schutzhund days: Target outfit $50 - 75 and the rest all goes to gear & training.

Finally my priorities are straight.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

*Re: What should one expect to pay for Schutzhund C*

So what would you pay if you tip the helper if you are visiting a club(not yet a member). 
The club I belong to has a set fee for the helper if you are visiting, but then there is a helper in another club that says tips, no set fee. What is a fair amount?


----------

